# Are you wearing any underwear?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

So are you?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did you vote? :lol


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Did you vote? :lol


Yes, I am indeed wearing underwear. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ heehee.

I'm always wearing underwear unless I'm in the bath or doing some other activity that requires that area to be unclothed. I've never gone commando, ever.

Sometimes in the summer I'll sleep naked because it's too hot. However, I live with my parents and I worry that they'll come in when I'm asleep and my boob'll be hanging out of the covers or something. :b


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, why?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Damnit...I knew I was forgetting something this morning.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course I am!!



However, on a completely unrelated note, does a burlap sack with holes cut in it count as underwear?


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Commando......all the time.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hahah. Yes.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Sometimes in the summer I'll sleep naked because it's too hot. However, I live with my parents and I worry that they'll come in when I'm asleep and my boob'll be hanging out of the covers or something. :b




ill admit i sleep without underwear on.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, but I should throw them out since they have a hole in the crotch:afr:b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ So really you're just wearing a flap of material around your hips and arse, with the important bit(s) exposed? You just invented crotchless panties for men!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

hehehe


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wtf?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Checks real quick.* 

Nope


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

yes I am wearing woman's underwear :um


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I Stay Bare!!!!!
24/7
365 days outta the Year.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Uh, yeaaahhhh....


But now that you mention it....


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Sometimes in the summer I'll sleep naked because it's too hot. However, I live with my parents and I worry that they'll come in when I'm asleep and my boob'll be hanging out of the covers or something. :b


But your parents have seen you naked before! 

I'd never walk around in public with no undies on, but as I'm in bed right now...


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Of course I am!!
> 
> However, on a completely unrelated note, does a burlap sack with holes cut in it count as underwear?


Yes, unless you're wearing it as outerwear.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

nyes'em


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

No way. I hate underwear.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, and I haven't for more than 25 years.

Female members are welcome to come on over and confirm this fact.:lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

moxosis said:


> yes I am wearing woman's underwear :um


Oh you too?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I have to, but only because I lost my pants.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Do diapers count?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, and it has a huge hole in it because I'm terrible at parting with underwear.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just took em off, time to log onto chatroulette!!!:no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Yes, I am indeed wearing underwear. Thank you for your interest.


 You're welcome. Thank you for such a probing question.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Laminated envelope underwear...:um



> Do diapers count?


lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I was wearing them a minute ago, wasn't I? :stu


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I was wearing them a minute ago, wasn't I? :stu


Um, uhh.... *hides collection*


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

When a citizen is in danger, I put my underwear on outside my jeans and fly to the rescue. Ireland's answer to Super-man!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't everyone wearing a men's mesh vest?


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

When I go out. So basically I haven't worn underwear in the last week .


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> Isn't everyone wearing a men's mesh vest?


Ok, you got me.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> You're welcome. Thank you for such a probing question.


Thank you. We're up to 36 replies now. I have a pretty good sense of what sells to the SAS crowd.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Am now... just got back from Victoria's Secret... nice stuff in there... and now under there lol. I got these nice black and white striped ones... look like jailbird undies lol.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Normally I do, but the underpants gnomes have stolen them.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't wear underwear. I find them so uncomfortable.



Hey, what's that under there?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

nope j/k


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I have to, but only because I lost my pants.


I'm wearing pants.....now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Just took em off, time to log onto chatroulette!!!:no


ooh, now I got a new pair of underwear. well, new to me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

depends.....


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

No. I never wear underwear. What for?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nope. ;]
nahh, just kidding pervs! hahah


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Indeed and it is on the outside of my pants much like superman. Seriously though, whoever designed the superman costume must have purposely done it for laughs and now it has become so accepted people don't even question it, like this is how it was always meant to be.

Ok that was some tangent ....


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Not at the moment.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Knickers but no bra :hide


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ thanks for the bra. i was plumb out.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I rip mine up, knot them together, embelliish it and wear it as a sleek little skinny scarf. Something like this. That count?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

ktbare said:


> No. I never wear underwear. What for?


Top half, to control bounce. Bottom half, so you don't have to wash your trousers every day. Because skirts are just too risky without.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Always wear underwear. Used to be briefs, now always boxers.

Guess now that it's getting warm I can throw on some oversized baggy shorts and let them hang down six inches lower than the undies like these gangsta wannabees around here alway do!


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Not at the moment.


Let me guess, you sleep naked and you just got up and put on a robe...:teeth


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

I never wear underwear I like the commando feeling. :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sunshine009 said:


> I rip mine up, knot them together, embelliish it and wear it as a sleek little skinny scarf. Something like this. That count?


SASsy!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tutliputli said:


> Knickers but no bra :hide





leonardess said:


> ^ thanks for the bra. i was plumb out.


BRAvo, ladeez! :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Yes, I am indeed wearing underwear. Thank you for your interest.


is it alwaysontheoutside? or did somebody already do this?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> is it alwaysontheoutside? or did somebody already do this?


www.instantrimshot.com


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ o lordy, now I'm afraid......


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

um....okay, what did I just do? I swear to god, if you are making fun of me, I shall punish you by whipping. of course, some say that is no punishment.....


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> um....okay, what did I just do? I swear to god, if you are making fun of me, I shall punish you by whipping. of course, some say that is no punishment.....


Wait, what?

"Your underwear is alwaysontheoutside." That's _funny_. Hence the rimshot.

Now, if we can get back to the punishment...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have to wear underwear. I can never go commando, otherwise I feel...weird.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. Under where?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Always.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Not at the moment, just pajamas bottoms.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

How can you guys not wear undies?! :eek Underwear protects pants from butt! :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blu said:


> I'm wearing my Peter Potamus boxer briefs today. I would have worn my Woody Woodpecker male thong, but I can't find it.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my stainless steel, limited edition Aliens (James Cameron signature engraved) chastity belt to return from the shop. 6 to 8 weeks, they said.


Rust removal :wink


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

Well... I'm not wearing a bra? X'D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not telling! :b


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes indeed, always am.


----------

